# AIB's blog about importing American Classic Cars.



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon everyone,

We've recently interviewed one of our clients on importing his Classic American Car.

We thought this may be of interest to some of you, so read more here:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/americanimport

Many Thanks

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

